# Product (tabletop) lighting



## nirajkedar (Aug 6, 2010)

Greetings Folks,

Heres a first attempt at product lighting. Details of lighting on my page: Tabletop lighting

















C&C welcome.

regards,
Niraj


----------



## WTF? (Aug 8, 2010)

looks good to me! extremely good considering first try


----------



## LearnMyShot (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice....there are some good tips at this website   How to Photograph Wine Bottles on White Background - Watch Free Tutorial at LearnMyShot.com


----------



## davisphotos (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice work. The background color on the second one doesn't really work for me-either a gray or a different color would have been a good choice, I think. I like the color spots on the last shot, but the dark section on the front of the mug is a bit distracting-I would have suggested a reflector there.


----------

